# Rick's livefood not responding?



## Tony89 (Oct 21, 2014)

As the title says, I've been trying to reach Rick as I need to order some calci worms and mealworms but never got any reply. I sent him 4 emails and left 2 messages on his contct us page. It's been a month now and no reply. Has anyone heard of him recently?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

That's odd, he's usually very quick to reply. His website doesn't say he's on holiday. I've emailed him for you in case there's some problem with receiving or replying to you. I've given him the link to this thread.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Tony, his email is working fine, he's just replied to me. He doesn't use forums so won't talk to you via here unfortunately.


----------



## Tony89 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you very much for your help! I thought that it might be an email related issue but I got the automated reply... Will see!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

No worries, hope you can get hold of him this time to order


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Rick says check your spam folder in case his replies have gone in there.


----------



## Tony89 (Oct 21, 2014)

He just responded, my emails were in his spam folder for some reason. Thank you very much for your help simon!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Not a problem :2thumb:


----------



## Imperatore (Dec 20, 2015)

Sorry to bump an old thread but didn't warrant another one. Is this guy even still trading? There are no add to cart options I can see on his site and the main message has said he's ill for months now.


----------



## Pheonix121075 (May 2, 2016)

I ordered from them in January and have still not recieved the items but the money was taken from my account.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Pheonix121075 said:


> I ordered from them in January and have still not recieved the items but the money was taken from my account.


I am sure it is Royal Mail fault.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

ZOO CENTRE said:


> I am sure it is Royal Mail fault.


Why would it be?


----------



## SnakeLover89 (Feb 10, 2016)

Stephen P said:


> Why would it be?


Because they are bad and well known for loosing things lol


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

SnakeLover89 said:


> Because they are bad and well known for loosing things lol


We send out a lot of eBay items and also receive a fair few, and I can honestly say that very few are never received. The ones that aren't are usually those "trying it on", not that I am implying anything in this instance, and they soon go quiet when they are given the posting detail/tracking number!

In this instance, as the owner Rick is seriously ill as stated on the website, I imagine that this is the reason.


----------



## SnakeLover89 (Feb 10, 2016)

Stephen P said:


> We send out a lot of eBay items and also receive a fair few, and I can honestly say that very few are never received. The ones that aren't are usually those "trying it on", not that I am implying anything in this instance, and they soon go quiet when they are given the posting detail/tracking number!
> 
> In this instance, as the owner Rick is seriously ill as stated on the website, I imagine that this is the reason.


Just because tracking says delivered doesn't always mean it has. I've had Royal Mail says something I've orded signed for and delivered when I didn't even receive the item.


----------

